# Grand National R/C Car Body



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm looking for 1/10 scale Grand National Body.I know this is the model cars but I figured somebody here might have some info on where to get one. Post a link or site if you can. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

good luck


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 22 2010, 10:38 AM~18632031
> *good luck
> *


I hear ya. I got a 4tec that does like 65 mph & it has a Supra body on it. I think the GN body would look pretty sweet on it.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I got 4 of those 1/10 Regals from the guy at Motor Max. It's basically a Grand National and the body is really well made with lot's of details. I would contact Motor max minimum order is 4 pieces. RC 1/10 Motor Max Hi-RiserZ


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2010, 01:05 PM~18633259
> *I got 4 of those 1/10 Regals from the guy at Motor Max. It's basically a Grand National and the body is really well made with lot's of details. I would contact Motor max minimum order is 4 pieces.  RC 1/10 Motor Max Hi-RiserZ
> *


Might sound like a dumb question but whats Motor Max & how do I get ahold of them?


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2010, 01:05 PM~18633259
> *I got 4 of those 1/10 Regals from the guy at Motor Max. It's basically a Grand National and the body is really well made with lot's of details. I would contact Motor max minimum order is 4 pieces.  RC 1/10 Motor Max Hi-RiserZ
> *


Were they made out of lexan or something else?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 22 2010, 06:05 PM~18635746
> *Were they made out of lexan or something else?
> *


hard plastic shell

better than lexan but it will probably crack if you wreck it or flip it going +65mph


i got one trying to build one but i dont know what rc car chasis it would fit perfect on


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 23 2010, 01:49 AM~18639544
> *hard plastic shell
> 
> better than lexan but it will probably crack if you wreck it or flip it going +65mph
> ...


what scale is that?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 22 2010, 11:52 PM~18639557
> *what scale is that?
> *


its 1/10 scale 

i took it off that donk chassis im gonna make a lowrider one its gonna look like your 
57 bel air


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 23 2010, 01:54 AM~18639577
> *its 1/10 scale
> 
> i took it off that donk chassis im gonna make a lowrider one its gonna look like your
> ...


nice!!! you still got them spokes? perfect for this ride right here...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 23 2010, 12:01 AM~18639606
> *nice!!! you still got them spokes? perfect for this ride right here...
> *


yup i kept them i gonna use them on the regal gotta figure out what car chasis they go on though 

is your bel air an rc car or model ?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 23 2010, 02:12 AM~18639667
> *yup i kept them i gonna use them on the regal gotta figure out what car chasis they go on though
> 
> is your bel air an rc car or model ?
> *


all model.. by monogram i think.
sorry for jackin your thread suicidedregal :happysad: im out...


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 23 2010, 12:15 AM~18639691
> *all model.. by monogram i think.
> *


nice i want one lol :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Motor Maxx toys


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2010, 12:32 AM~18639769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice are they just for looks or are they hooked up like your other rides ?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 23 2010, 12:43 AM~18639808
> *nice are they just for looks or are they hooked up like your other rides ?
> *


Nothing done to them. Hopefully next year I can build a ghetto hopper.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2010, 12:32 AM~18639769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so those are like the ones they used to sell at Wal Mart. I seen a guy on another Buick forum used one for a car like mine but had to trim the wheel wells to get it to fit properly.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 23 2010, 12:15 AM~18639691
> *all model.. by monogram i think.
> sorry for jackin your thread suicidedregal  :happysad: im out...
> *


Your cool man. We're all here for info. The more the better.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 23 2010, 06:13 AM~18640457
> *Oh so those are like the ones they used to sell at Wal Mart. I seen a guy on another Buick forum used one for a car like mine but had to trim the wheel wells to get it to fit properly.
> *


Yep! Body is very good but not for racing crashing it will def crack the plastic.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 23 2010, 06:20 AM~18640481
> *Yep! Body is very good but not for racing crashing it will def crack the plastic.
> *


Alright. I cant belive they dont make a lexan body. They make every other car besides that.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Sep 23 2010, 06:13 AM~18640457
> *Oh so those are like the ones they used to sell at Wal Mart. I seen a guy on another Buick forum used one for a car like mine but had to trim the wheel wells to get it to fit properly.
> *


got the link ? :biggrin:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

looks like this guy used the same body


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Sep 23 2010, 01:52 PM~18644045
> *got the link ? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah. I'll post it up this weekend. I will tell you it's on turbobuick.com under the die cast or collectibles section. I'll try to find it & post up the link for it or if you find it 1st go ahead & post it up if you want.


----------

